# odio.



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

*LA VENDETTA DEL NERD (GUERRA DI CLASSE PER IDIOTI)*













*La vendetta del nerd: quello che i media non vi diranno del folle omicida della palestra di Pittsburgh* 
DI MARK AMES
_exiledonline.com_


Questo è uno dei più chiari e dolorosi massacri provocati da un raptus omicida che mi sia mai capitato di studiare, e ne ho visti tanti. La ragione è che l'assassino, George Sodini, ha lasciato un diario che fa capire tutto: al punto che i media stanno facendo il possibile per evitare di concentrarsi su quello che dice veramente. Perché questo massacro parla davvero della disperazione e dell'odio così comuni in America. Non è possibile comprendere il massacro di ieri in un centro fitness della Pennsylvania – tre donne morte, 10 ferite, e l'assassino che si è fatto saltare il cervello – senza riconoscere questa disperazione e quest'odio. Negli ultimi trent'anni la vita della maggior parte degli americani è peggiorata: oggi i lavoratori maschi americani guadagnano in media _meno_ di quanto guadagnassero nel 1979, mentre i 400 americani più ricchi possiedono più dei 150 milioni di americani più poveri: un divario simile esiste solo nelle cleptocrazie del Terzo Mondo, e qui non si vedeva dal 1928. Già solo questo è un buon motivo per odiare.

L'ha ammesso perfino Warren Buffet in un'intervista con il New York Times: “C'è una guerra di classe, d'accordo, ma è la mia classe, quella dei ricchi, che sta facendo la guerra, e stiamo vincendo”. Per qualche motivo solo i ricchi hanno il coraggio di parlarne.

Tutto questo odio può finire solo a destra. Perché i progressisti americani ne sono terrorizzati. Vogliono un'America guidata dal dibattito razionale tra gente civile in tricorno che sorseggia del tè discettando dei diritti dell'uomo, come i nostri antenati. I progressisti hanno una paura atroce della violenza e delle brutture; per quelli di destra sono invece una via d'uscita. Dunque i progressisti hanno deciso di ignorare la rabbia cedendola alla destra, il solo gruppo che abbia una sufficiente dimestichezza con l'odio da renderlo protagonista. Ecco perché tutte le vittime piene d'odio gravitano verso quella direzione, nonostante gli “interessi” del Kansas o le sciocchezze da educazione civica alle quali restano aggrappati i progressisti. 

I diari di George Sodini rispondono alla domanda più idiota dei liberali: “Qual è il problema del Kansas?”* La risposta a quella domanda, signor Frank, è semplice: il Kansas è incazzato, ecco cosa non va. Il Kansas non conosce altro modo di arraparsi se non con un bel sacco pieno di armi capaci di eccitarlo: questo e una rilassante colonna sonora d'odio gentilmente fornita da FoxNews, Rush, Gingrich e gli altri. Cosa c'è di tanto difficile da capire sul problema del Kansas? E questo mi riporta al massacro nella palestra di Pittsburgh. Il motivo è evidente: l'omicida, il quarantottenne George Sodini, analista nel dipartimento finanziario di uno studio legale, ha spiegato esattamente nel suo diario perché ha ucciso quelle donne: 

_Nessuna ragazza dal 1984, l'ultimo Natale con Pam è stato quello del 1983. Chissà perché. Non sono brutto o troppo strano. Niente sesso dal luglio 1990 (avevo 29 anni). Non scherzo, cazzo! Più di diciott'anni fa. E l'avrò fatto forse solo 50-75 volte in tutta la vita._
_… Mi masturbo. Spesso._

Eccoli lì, tutti i motivi che cercate. Perché in questo paese calvinista se non scopi per 20 anni sei un perdente colossale, ed è tutta colpa tua. Ogni film di Hollywood, ogni incubo in dvd zampillante di entusiasmo con Tom Hanks ci dice che i nerd timidi vengono inevitabilmente scoperti da bellissime e dolci donne sposabili. Siate gentili e pazienti e sarete premiati. Sono gli stronzi bastardi che si beccano la punizione, no? Sbagliato. Brutale rivelazione che ha distrutto Sodini, come rivela il suo diario:

_Dormo solo da più di 20 anni. L'ultima volta che ho passato la notte con una ragazza è stato nel 1982. È la prova che sono un fallimento totale. Le ragazze e le donne non mi concedono mai un secondo sguardo DA NESSUNA PARTE. In me c'è qualcosa di PLATEALMENTE sbagliato e NESSUNO mi dirà mai di cosa si tratta. Almeno 100 ragazze/donne in tutti questi anni mi hanno detto che ero “un tizio simpatico”. Non scherzo._

Ma il dolore di Soldini non si limitava ai suoi genitali trascurati. Capiva che il suo fallimento e la sua anomia sessuale rientravano in un'ingiustizia e in una rigidità più grandi insiti nella condizione americana contemporanea, una condizione terribile per la maggior parte dei maschi bianchi sopra i 25 anni. I media hanno finora completamente ignorato come l'Inferno economico americano abbia contribuito al crollo di Sodini, ma del resto i media ignorano sistematicamente il ruolo della Reaganomics nei raptus di follia omicida verificatisi a partire dalla metà degli anni Ottanta. Sodini sapeva quanto fosse critica e vacillante la sua situazione, e ne aveva scritto:

_24 aprile 2009:_
_All'inizio dello scorso mese abbiamo avuto la seconda ondata di licenziamenti. Sono sopravvissuto. La prima ondata era stata a novembre. Quando ho cominciato, 10 anni fa, era un bel posto di lavoro. Capisco la necessità di ridurre il personale quando i tempi si fanno difficili, ma nel momento attuale tutto questo è sproporzionato rispetto ai problemi economici. L'economia si sta contraendo del 4-5% circa. Hanno deciso di non pagare il bonus natalizio, che ammonta a circa l'8% del salario annuale. Be', OK. E niente aumenti “per merito”, un altro 3,5%. E siamo all'11%. E due ondate di licenziamenti, il 5% di personale in meno. Basta fare i conti. So che la società sta usando la crisi economica come scusa per approfittare di una situazione critica e taglia posti di lavoro SENZA CHE SIA NECESSARIO. La gente appena licenziata era gente che lavorava davvero ed è stata mandata a casa. Dobbiamo lavorare di più così che la compagnia possa licenziare più gente del necessario. Non volevo dirlo, perché è tutta una merda, ma si tratta di K&L Gates, il grande studio legale qui di Pittsburgh. Chiamiamolo semplicemente K&L Gates Corporation. La maggior parte delle persone lì è OK e non voglio sparargli addosso. Mi pagano da 10 anni!_
_Prevedo che non sopravviverò ai prossimi licenziamenti. Ecco perché non ha senso andare avanti. Per ora la vita è sopportabile e posso continuare per un tempo indefinito. Deve succedere qualcosa di brutto. Mi resta solo lo stipendio. Il futuro non mi riserva niente. Venticinque anni a divertimento zero. Non ho mai passato un fine settimana con una ragazza in tutta la mia vita, neanche a casa mia. È anche improbabile che trovi un altro lavoro simile. Dunque penso sia ora di occuparmi di questo. Non ho figli, amici intimi né nulla. Solo me stesso. Se non hai niente non hai niente da perdere._

I media stanno ignorando brani come questi, perché leggerli trasforma Sodini da mostro a essere umano, una persona in carne e ossa fin troppo familiare, da commiserare nonostante il crimine orribile che ha commesso. I media hanno scelto invece di concentrarsi solo sul brano razzista, illiberale e anti-Obama di Sodini, come se si trattasse del movente anziché del sintomo. Di fatto, come vedrete, non era davvero un razzista, ma piuttosto parodiava sarcasticamente gli stereotipi razzisti, come in questo brano dello scorso novembre:

_In bocca al lupo a Obama! Avrà successo. I media liberali lo AMANO. L'Amerika ha scelto L'Uomo Nero. Bene! Alla luce di ciò mi sono venute delle idee al di là dei piani di Obama per l'economia e via dicendo. Ecco qua: ogni nero dovrebbe avere una ragazza bianca per farcisi le ossa. Tipo schiavitù al contrario. Un tempo molti possidenti bianchi avevano una ragazzetta negra per i loro capricci. Sarebbe ora di capovolgere quella merda. E poi alle puttane bianche piacciono i fratelli neri! LOL. Più dei bianchi! Quando mandano la figlia al college tutti i paparini sanno che si scoperà un fratello nero. L'ho visto con i miei occhi. “Non la mia bambina”, dice papà! (Sì, come no!!) I neri possono scegliere le meglio bianche. Fai i conti, ci sono così tante ragazze bianche da far sì che tutti i fratelli neri possano averne una per 3 o 6 mesi, tipo._

Per il lettore medio e progressista questi sono deliri razzisti semplicemente perché il suo filtro fa passare le poche ovvie parole che saltano agli occhi. Ma si sbaglia. La disperazione di Sodini era più sfumata di quello che sbrigativamente viene definito razzismo. Come rivela questo toccante brano di diario, capiva di essere vittima di qualcosa di molto più profondo e grave, e di avere più cose in comune con i neri che con i bianchi ricchi ospitati da FoxNews o con i sostenitori del Tea Party movement:

_Mentre ero in auto mi sono sintonizzato su un talk show radiofonico. In linea c'era una nero sui trent'anni che descriveva la disperazione di certe comunità nere. Secondo lui la vita lì vale poco perché si è destinati a morire comunque. È la qualità della vita che conta, diceva. Se sai che gli ultimi 40 anni sono stati una merda, perché viverne altri 30 e poi morire? Insomma, sosteneva che lì adottano comportamenti pericolosi che tendono ad accorciare la durata della vita per morire subito ed evitarsi i 30 merdosi anni successivi. Il conduttore ha cominciato a fare il sarcastico e ha posto fine alla telefonata prima di cercare di capire cosa voleva dire. Non era necessario essere d'accordo. Ho rimesso la musica. Ma l'ho trovato utile e interessante._

Non ci sono molti americani bianchi rancorosi capaci di raggiungere questo genere di comprensione razionale e rivoluzionaria. E in un certo senso Sodini è molto più onesto dei rivoluzionari, troppo bacchettoni e supponenti per ammettere quello che conta davvero nella vita: il il sesso, l'amore, sfuggire alla solitudine: 

_Sono solo tutte le sere, e poi vado a letto da solo. Le ragazze erano brutali quando ero più giovane, adesso meno, probabilmente perché mi vedono solo come un vecchio qualsiasi._
_Vedo ovunque coppie di ventenni. Vedo un ventenne con ventenni carine. Penso che tutti quegli anni mi siano scivolati via. Perché dovrei andare avanti per altri 20 anni o più da solo? Non farò che lavorare, tornare a casa, mangiare, magari fare qualcosa, poi andare a dormire (da solo) per fare queste stesse cose l'indomani. È la Sindrome di Auschwitz, si sta male così a lungo che si finisce per pensare che sia normale._

Verso la fine del diario Sodini non è più interessato a intellettualizzare la propria disperazione. È solo; non scoperà mai più. È ormai fuori dalla gara darwiniana. È finito tutto; le donne devono morire: 

_2 giugno 2009:_
_Alcune persone con cui parlavo pensavano che uscissi con un sacco di donne. Lo pensavano perché per alimentare i pettegolezzi avevo mostrato un'email ricevuta da una donna, ma non ha funzionato. Buffo, tutto questo. In realtà non faccio sesso da quando avevo 29 anni, cioè da 19 anni. Proprio così._

_5 giugno:_
_Stavo leggendo degli interventi su vari forum e sembra che molte adolescenti facciano sesso frequentemente. Una sedicenne lo fa di solito tre volte al giorno con il suo ragazzo. Dunque, ehm, dopo un mese così questa puttanella ha fatto più sesso di ME in tutta la mia VITA, e io ho 48 anni. Una ragione in più. Grazie per nada, troie! Ciao._

Provate a pensarci. È troppo doloroso: per noi, intendo. Così i media lo stanno trasformando nel mostro razzista e anti-Obama che permette all'America di andare allegramente avanti. Fino al massacro successivo, prossimamente in un luogo di lavoro vicino a voi.

*What's the Matter with Kansas? How Conservatives Won the Heart of America (Qual è il problema del Kansas? Come i conservatori hanno conquistato il cuore dell'America, 2004) è un libro scritto dal giornalista e storico americano Thomas Frank che esplora l'ascesa del populismo conservatore negli Stati Uniti attraverso la lente del suo stato natale, il Kansas, un tempo culla del movimento populista di sinistra e diventato conservatore negli ultimi decenni.

Versione originale: 

Mark Ames
Fonte: http://exiledonline.com
Link: http://exiledonline.com/revenge-of-...ler-who-attacked-a-pittsburgh-aerobics-class/
5.08.2009


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Le riflessioni lucide di chi poi ha fatto un massacro mi sembrano chiaramente di un depresso.
Però l'analisi della società e anche dell'insensibilità dei democratici americani, mi sembrano applicabili anche a noi e alla sinistra italiana.



O.T.? La vicenda Innse ha trovato una soluzione.
Ma io abito vicino e ho visto che gli operai hanno presidiato la fabbrica giorno e notte, natale e capodanno compresi, facendo turni in una roulotte parcheggiata davanti per almeno un anno.
Non credo che sia l'unico caso.
Le osservazioni di quell'uomo, poi assassino, che analizzano le politiche aziendali fanno riflettere.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le riflessioni lucide di chi poi ha fatto un massacro mi sembrano chiaramente di un depresso.
> Però l'analisi della società e anche dell'insensibilità dei democratici americani, mi sembrano applicabili anche a noi e alla sinistra italiana.
> 
> 
> ...


 Si, ho trovato interessante come viene trattato il tema. Si può non concordare su alcuni punti che possono sembrare forzature, ma è un approccio per cercare di capire la genesi di certi atti apparentemente inspiegabili.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

Agghiacciante!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

Questo e'un caso estremo ma e'di questo che stavo arrivando a parlare in un altro thread.

Fammi riprendere un attimo


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Agghiacciante!


 Assolutamente si.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente si.


Ti giuro che non so neanche da dove iniziare.

Non giustifico cio'che ha fatto, e' folle, ma di una follias schifosamente lucida e in un certo senso umana. Lessi da qualche parte che "quelli che si considerano pazzi, alla fine sono piu'sani perche' conservano la capacita' di ribellarsi"... ho messo tra virgolette perche' spero si capisca.

Questa cosa mi ha riportato alla memoria la mattina in cui quel ragazzo entro' nel mio ufficio per dirmi che l'idea di rientrare a lavoro gli fece tentare il suicidio pochi giorni prima... a parte il dilemma che cazzo facio, rappresento l'azienda che mi paga lo stipendio o saro' umana a rischio di perderlo quasto lavoro? ho risposto umanamente perche' mi sono cagata in mano... ho pensato questo potrebbe uccidere tutti in un raptus di follia!

Mi vergogno un po'perche' alla fine ho pensato a me piuttosto che a una persona che aveva problemi... ma io ancora mi chiedo come cazzo e' che siamo arrivati a questo punto.
Lavori inumani, societa'divise tra vincenti che scopano, hanno soldi e macchina e perdenti che non hanno niente o quasi... tutto questo comincia nei primi anni di scuola tra bulletti, gruppetti popolari, secchioni e quant'altro se sei fuori dal giro sei una merda.

Mi ricorda molto la follia del vecchio Hank.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

Chiedo scusa per le frasi colorate


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti giuro che non so neanche da dove iniziare.
> 
> Non giustifico cio'che ha fatto, e' folle, ma di una follias schifosamente lucida e in un certo senso umana. Lessi da qualche parte che "quelli che si considerano pazzi, alla fine sono piu'sani perche' conservano la capacita' di ribellarsi"... ho messo tra virgolette perche' spero si capisca.
> 
> ...


Non conosco la società americana se non per quel che me ne arriva dai media. Poi non so chi ci abbia trascorso qualche vacanza o ci abbia vissuto per breve tempo cosa possa sapere di più di un Paese vasto e diversificato.
Ma l'immagine di una società che suddivide le persone in vincenti e perdenti in base a "valori" quali, gradevolezza, popolarità, successo economico è molto forte e questo "pensiero" si sta diffondendo anche tra noi.
Il termine "sfigato/a" non aveva un equivalente ai miei tempi in quanto ha una connotazione di disprezzo e di demerito privo dell'empatia e compassione che ha il termine sfortunato.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti giuro che non so neanche da dove iniziare.
> 
> Non giustifico cio'che ha fatto, e' folle, ma di una follias schifosamente lucida e in un certo senso umana. Lessi da qualche parte che "quelli che si considerano pazzi, alla fine sono piu'sani perche' conservano la capacita' di ribellarsi"... ho messo tra virgolette perche' spero si capisca.
> 
> ...


Io ci trovo molto anche di Houellebecq... quel tipo di rapporti umani desolati che descrive così bene.
Quella di cui parli all'inizio è quella "sana follia" che viene rispettata ed onorata da tante culture tradizionali. Qui io sento mancanza di "calore", perchè l'essere umano si è lentamente svuotato. Perchè questo capiti penso che a monte debbano esserci traumi ripetuti (non necessariamente gravi), anni di vita desolata... e poi a volte si arriva a fatti del genere.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non conosco la società americana se non per quel che me ne arriva dai media. Poi non so chi ci abbia trascorso qualche vacanza o ci abbia vissuto per breve tempo cosa possa sapere di più di un Paese vasto e diversificato.
> Ma l'immagine di una società che suddivide le persone in vincenti e perdenti in base a "valori" quali, gradevolezza, popolarità, successo economico è molto forte e questo "pensiero" si sta diffondendo anche tra noi.
> Il termine "sfigato/a" non aveva un equivalente ai miei tempi in quanto ha una connotazione di disprezzo e di demerito privo dell'empatia e compassione che ha il termine sfortunato.


Io non parlavo della societa' americana, ne so quanto ne sai tu, forse meno, magari ho avuto lo svantaggio di frequentare una scuola di stampo Americano... ma il limite geografico quasi non ha piu' senso.
Forse e'un modello importato dagli USA sta di fatto che ha preso piede tranquillamente anche in Europa.

La cosa della popolarita' mi stende: andare nei locali giusti, frequantare le persone giuste, indossare le firme giuste, nella scuola giusta... e'tutto di una superficialita' disarmante! Fortuna tua se non l'hai vissuta sta cosa... forse e' iniziato con la mia generazione, mia sorella che ha 10 anni in piu' non l'ha vissuta troppo... credo poi non lo so magari altri l'hanno vissuta.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Io ci trovo molto anche di Houellebecq... *quel tipo di rapporti umani desolati che descrive così bene.
> Quella di cui parli all'inizio è quella "sana follia" che viene rispettata ed onorata da tante culture tradizionali. Qui io sento mancanza di "calore", perchè l'essere umano si è lentamente svuotato. Perchè questo capiti penso che a monte debbano esserci traumi ripetuti (non necessariamente gravi), anni di vita desolata... e poi a volte si arriva a fatti del genere.


Si  e' vero. Quello che mi rovinata di quel libro maledetto e' proprio la mancanza di redenzione finale... ci speravo a meta' del libro 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quella frase l'ho messa tra virgolette proprio perche' non la volevo accomunare all'atto folle del tipo. Ma secondo me, si sta perdento proprio quella sana follia che puo'essere considerata una via di mezzo tra la totale accettazione e le sparate folli.
Non ho ben chiaro in testa che cavolo voglio dire 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... quindi mi incarto... il fatto e'che per me dovunque sbatti la testa manca proprio la via di mezzo: ricchi sfondati o poveri in canna... vincenti o perdenti... robot o pazzi furiosi.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e' vero. Quello che mi rovinata di quel libro maledetto e' proprio la mancanza di redenzione finale... ci speravo a meta' del libro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La società da analogica è diventata digitale... non esiste quasi più sequenzialità, o tutto o niente. E quasi tutti hanno quasi niente.
Tu pensa che ho amato il libro in questione proprio per la mancanza di redenzione finale...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non parlavo della societa' americana, ne so quanto ne sai tu, forse meno, magari ho avuto lo svantaggio di frequentare una scuola di stampo Americano... ma il limite geografico quasi non ha piu' senso.
> Forse e'un modello importato dagli USA sta di fatto che ha preso piede tranquillamente anche in Europa.
> 
> La cosa della popolarita' mi stende: andare nei locali giusti, frequantare le persone giuste, indossare le firme giuste, nella scuola giusta... e'tutto di una superficialita' disarmante! Fortuna tua se non l'hai vissuta sta cosa... forse e' iniziato con la mia generazione, mia sorella che ha 10 anni in piu' non l'ha vissuta troppo... credo poi non lo so magari altri l'hanno vissuta.


 Per la mia generazione l'offesa era proprio "borghese" nel senso di portatore di valori di apparenza.
Poi chiaro che i superficiali si appropriano della superficialità delle idee profonde per assimilarsi e quindi vi era una marea di superficiali tra chi accusava altri di essere "borghesi" ...ma almeno non ci vantava della superficialità.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La società da analogica è diventata digitale... non esiste quasi più sequenzialità, o tutto o niente. E quasi tutti hanno quasi niente.
> *Tu pensa che ho amato il libro in questione proprio per la mancanza di redenzione finale*...


Anche io, ma ho sperato lo stesso nella redenzione, anche se so che il libro avrebbe perso spessore. Ma potro' dirmi le mie sane bugie


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io, ma ho sperato lo stesso nella redenzione, anche se so che il libro avrebbe perso spessore. Ma potro' dirmi le mie sane bugie


 Vabbè sotto sotto ci speravo un po' pure io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   però meglio così com'è


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè sotto sotto ci speravo un po' pure io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei un romanticone confessa!


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per la mia generazione l'offesa era proprio "borghese" nel senso di portatore di valori di apparenza.
> Poi chiaro che i superficiali si appropriano della superficialità delle idee profonde per assimilarsi e quindi vi era una marea di superficiali tra chi accusava altri di essere "borghesi" ...ma almeno non ci vantava della superficialità.


Negli anni 70 chi lanciava agli altri le accuse di "borghese" più frequentemente, erano barbudos simil cubani, che a fine giornata lasciavano i panni da Superman rossi e tornavano clarkentemente agli attici e alle fuoriserie dei papi


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei un romanticone confessa!


 Claro que si! E' il mio misto di durezza e zucchero filato che fa impazzire le donne


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Claro que si! E' il mio misto di durezza e zucchero filato che fa impazzire le donne


Dai ma vaf******o! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Oggi prenoto il volo per prenderti a pappine!


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai ma vaf******o!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tanto ormai giro col casco


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

*Darth Vader*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Tanto ormai giro col casco


Che fai rimani tutta la sera col casco?


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che fai rimani tutta la sera col casco?


 Certo! E col respiro asmatico.... sono passato al lato oscuro, ormai


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo! E col respiro asmatico.... sono passato al lato oscuro, ormai


Dimmi se si sta bene, che gli jedi me le hanno un po' fracassate


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Negli anni 70 chi lanciava agli altri le accuse di "borghese" più frequentemente, erano barbudos simil cubani, che a fine giornata lasciavano i panni da Superman rossi e tornavano clarkentemente agli attici e alle fuoriserie dei papi


 Questo te l'hanno raccontato perché non c'eri.
Io c'ero e quelli pieni di soldi non li frequentavo, ma li conoscevo e se ne stavano nei loro golfettini di cachemire e perfino facevano il debutto in società per i diciottanni.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo te l'hanno raccontato perché non c'eri.
> Io c'ero e quelli pieni di soldi non li frequentavo, ma li conoscevo e se ne stavano nei loro golfettini di cachemire e perfino facevano il debutto in società per i diciottanni.


Li ho mancati di una manciata d'anni, ma da racconti che mi hanno fatto non erano casi infrequenti. E mi fido parecchio di ciò che disse Pasolini.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dimmi se si sta bene, che gli jedi me le hanno un po' fracassate


 Ovviamente si sta molto meglio tra i Sith... almeno non senti i pistolotti di Yoda sensei...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ovviamente si sta molto meglio tra i Sith... almeno non senti i pistolotti di Yoda sensei...


Non posso farcela!


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

*vuoi mettere?*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non posso farcela!


... molto più fico!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... molto più fico!


Mi presentero' ai chioschetti cosi'...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Li ho mancati di una manciata d'anni, ma da racconti che mi hanno fatto non erano casi infrequenti. E mi fido parecchio di ciò che disse Pasolini.


 Lui frequentava altri ambienti, più "alti" o più "bassi" dei miei.
I poliziotti figli dei contadini o comunque del proletariato che lui "difendeva" sono l'equivalente di questi contemporanei della scuola Diaz o del caso Aldrovandi.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi presentero' ai chioschetti cosi'...


 Potrò spostarti la treccia?


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lui frequentava altri ambienti, più "alti" o più "bassi" dei miei.
> I poliziotti figli dei contadini o comunque del proletariato che lui "difendeva" sono l'equivalente di questi contemporanei della scuola Diaz o del caso Aldrovandi.


Lui è stato il più lucido intellettuale di questo paese degli ultimi cinquant'anni, e mi riferivo non al suo giudizio sui poliziotti, ma sui tanti pseudorivoluzionari marxisti altoborghesi, che facevano una finta rivoluzione coi soldi del papino.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lui frequentava altri ambienti, più "alti" o più "bassi" dei miei.
> I poliziotti figli dei contadini o comunque del proletariato che lui "difendeva" sono l'equivalente di questi contemporanei della scuola Diaz o del caso Aldrovandi.


per me assolutamente no.
sono quelli che faticano e rischiano per due lire


_«Quando ieri a Valle Giulia avete fatto a botte / coi poliziotti, / io simpatizzavo coi poliziotti! /  Perché i poliziotti sono figli di poveri. / Vengono da periferie, contadine o urbane che siano. / (â€¦)   Hanno ventâ€™anni, la vostra età, cari e care. (â€¦) / A Valle Giulia, ieri, si è cosi avuto un frammento / di lotta di classe: e voi, amici (benché dalla parte / della ragione) eravate i ricchi, / mentre i poliziotti (che erano dalla parte / del torto) erano i poveri_​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

*Intero.*

A parte che Pasolini non è il Vangelo e che sulle sue personali e gravissime contraddizioni ci siamo già accapigliati, forse è utile leggerlo tutto quel brano.

*“STUDENTI, FIGLI DI PAPA’,*
*IO STO CON I POLIZIOTTI…”*​
​​​​​​*di Pier Paolo Pasolini*
E’ Triste. La polemica contro
il Pci andava fatta nella prima metà
del decennio passato. Siete in ritardo, figli.
E non ha nessuna importanza se allora non eravate ancora nati.
Adesso i giornalisti di tutto il mondo (compresi
quelli delle televisioni)
vi leccano (come credo ancora si dica nel linguaggio
delle Università) il culo. lo no, amici.
Avete facce di figli di papà.
Buona razza non mente.
Avete lo stesso occhio cattivo.
Siete paurosi, incerti, disperati
(benissimo!) ma sapete anche come essere
prepotenti, ricattatori e sicuri:
prerogative piccolo-borghesi, amici.
Quando ieri a Valle Giulia avete fatto a botte
coi poliziotti
io simpatizzavo coi poliziotti!
Perché i poliziotti sono figli di poveri.
Vengono da periferie, contadine o urbane che siano.
Quanto a me, conosco assai bene,
il loro modo di esser stati bambini e ragazzi
le preziose mille lire, il padre rimasto ragazzo anche lui,
a causa della miseria, che non dà autorità.
La madre incallita come un facchino, o tenera,
per qualche malattia, come un uccellino;
i tanti fratelli; la casupola
tra gli orti con la salvia rossa (in terreni
altrui,
lottizzati); i bassi
sulle cloache; o gli appartamenti nei grandi
caseggiati popolari, ecc. ecc.
E poi, guardateli come si vestono: come pagliacci,
con quella stoffa ruvida che puzza di rancio
fureria e popolo. Peggio di tutto, naturalmente
è lo stato psicologico cui sono ridotti
(per una quarantina di mille lire al mese):
senza più sorriso,
senza più amicizia col mondo,
separati,
esclusi (in una esclusione che non ha uguali);
umiliati dalla perdita della qualità di uomini
per quella di poliziotti (l’essere odiati fa odiare).
Hanno vent'anni, la vostra età, cari e care.
Siamo ovviamente d'accordo contro l'istituzione della polizia.
Ma prendetevela contro la Magistratura, e vedrete!
I ragazzi poliziotti
che voi per sacro teppismo (di eletta tradizione
risorgimentale)
di figli di papà avete bastonato,
appartengono all'altra classe sociale.
A Valle Giulia, si é così avuto un frammento
di lotta di classe: e voi, amici (benché dalla parte
della ragione) eravate, i ricchi,
mentre i poliziotti (che erano dalla parte
del torto) erano i poveri. Bella vittoria, dunque,
la vostra! in questi casi,
ai poliziotti si danno i fiori, amici/
“Popolo” e “Corriere della sera”, “Newsweek” e “Monde”
vi leccano il culo. Siete i loro figli
la loro speranza,
il loro futuro: se vi rimproverano
non si preparano certo a una lotta di classe
contro di voi! Se mai,
alla vecchia lotta intestina.
Per chi, intellettuale o operaio,
è fuori da questa vostra lotta, è molto divertente l’idea
che un giovane borghese riempia di botte un vecchio
borghese, e che un vecchio borghese mandi in galera
un giovane borghese.
Blandamente
i tempi di Hitler ritornano: la borghesia
ama punirsi con le sue proprie
mani.
Chiedo perdono a quei mille o duemila giovani miei fratelli
che operano a Trento o a Torino,
a Pavia o a Pisa,
a Firenze e anche un po' a Roma,
ma devo dire: il Movimento Studentesco
non frequenta i vangeli la cui lettura
i suoi adulatori di mezza età gli attribuiscono,
per sentirsi giovani e crearsi verginità ricattatrici:
una sola cosa gli studenti realmente conoscono:
il moralismo del padre magistrato o professionista,
la violenza conformista del fratello maggiore
(naturalmente avviato per la strada del padre)
l’odio per la cultura che ha la loro madre, di origini
contadine, anche se già lontane.
Questo, cari figli, sapete.
E lo applicate attraverso inderogabili sentimenti:
la coscienza dei vostri diritti (si sa, la democrazia
prende in considerazione solo voi) e l'aspirazione al potere.
Sì, i vostri slogan vertono sempre la presa di potere.
Leggo nelle vostre barbe ambizioni impotenti
nei vostri pallori snobismi disperati,
nei vostri occhi sfuggenti dissociazioni sessuali,
nella troppa salute prepotenza, nella poca salute disprezzo
(solo per quei pochi di voi che vengono dalla borghesia
infima, o da qualche famiglia operaia
questi difetti hanno qualche nobiltà:
conosci te stesso e la scuola di Barbiana!)
Occupate le università
ma dite che la stessa idea venga
a dei giovani operai.
E allora:
“Corriere della Sera” e “Popolo”, “Newsweek” e “Monde”
avranno tanta sollecitudine
nel cercar di comprendere i loro problemi.
La polizia si limiterà a prendere un po’ di botte
dentro una fabbrica occupata?
E’ un'osservazione banale;
e ricattatoria. Ma soprattutto vana:
perché voi siete borghesi
e quindi anticomunisti. Gli operai, loro,
sono rimasti al 1950 e più indietro.
Un'idea antica come quella della Resistenza (che andava contestata venti anni fa,
e peggio per voi se non eravate ancora nati)
alligna ancora nei petti popolari in periferia.
Sarà che gli operai non parlano né il francese né l'inglese,
e solo qualcuno, poveretto, la sera, in cellula,
si è dato da fare per imparare un po' di russo.
Smettetela di pensare ai vostri diritti,
smettetela di chiedere il potere.
Un borghese redento deve rinunciare a tutti i suoi diritti
e bandire dalla sua anima, una volta per sempre,
l'idea del potere. Tutto ciò è liberalismo: lasciatelo
a Bob Kennedy.
I Maestri si fanno occupando le fabbriche
non le università: i vostri adulatori ( anche comunisti)
non vi dicono la banale verità che siete una nuova
specie idealista di qualunquisti come i vostri padri,
come i vostri padri, ancora, figli.
Ecco,
gli Americani, vostri adorabili coetanei,
coi loro sciocchi fiori, si stanno inventando,
loro, un linguaggio rivoluzionario “nuovo”!
Se lo inventano giorno per giorno!
Ma voi non potete farlo perché in Europa ce n'e già uno:
potreste ignorarlo?
Sì, voi volete ignorarlo (con grande soddisfazione
del “Times” e del “Tempo”).
Lo ignorate andando, col moralismo delle profonde province,
“più a sinistra”. strano,
abbandonando il linguaggio rivoluzionario
del povero, vecchio, togliattiano, ufficiale
Partito Comunista,
ne avete adottato una variante eretica
ma sulla base del più basso gergo dei sociologi senza ideologia (o dei babbi burocrati).
Così parlando,
chiedete tutto a parole,
mentre, coi fatti,
chiedete solo ciò
a cui avete diritto (da bravi figli borghesi):
una serie di improrogabili riforme, l’applicazione di nuovi metodi pedagogici
e il rinnovamento di un organismo statale.
Bravi!
Santi sentimenti!
Che la buona stella della borghesia vi assista!
Innebriati dalla vittoria contro i giovanotti
della polizia costretti dalla povertà a essere servi,
(e ubriacati dall'interesse dell’opinione pubblica
borghese con cui voi vi comportate come donne
non innamorate, che ignorano e maltrattano
lo spasimante ricco)
mettete da parte l'unico strumento davvero pericoloso
per combattere contro i vostri padri:
ossia il comunismo.
Spero che l'abbiate capito
che fare del Puritanesimo
è un modo per impedirsi
un'azione rivoluzionaria vera.
Ma andate, piuttosto, figli, ad assalire le Federazioni!Andate a invadere cellule!
Andate ad occupare gli uffici
del Comitato Centrale! Andate, andate
ad accamparvi in Via delle Botteghe Oscure!
Se volete il Potere, impadronitevi, almeno, del potere
di un partito che è tuttavia all'opposizione
(anche se malconcio, per l’autorità di signori
in modesto doppiopetto, bocciofili, amanti della litote,
borghesi coetanei dei vostri stupidi padri)
ed ha come obiettivo teorico la distruzione del Potere.
Che esso si decida a distruggere, intanto,
ciò che di borghese ha in sé, dubito molto, anche se col vostro apporto,
se, come dicevo, buona razza non mente…Ad ogni modo: il Pci ai giovani!Ma, ahi, cosa vi
sto suggerendo? cosa vi sto
consigliando? A cosa vi sto sospingendo?
Mi pento, mi pento
Ho preso la strada che porta al minor male,
che Dio mi maledica. Non ascoltatemiAhi, ahi, ahi,
ricattato ricattatore,
davo fiato alle trombe del buon senso!
MI son fermnato appena in ternpo,
salvando insieme, il dualismo fanatico e l’ambiguità…Ma son giunto sull’orlo della
vergogna…(oh Dio! che debba prendere in considerazione
l’eventualità di fare al vostro fianco la Guerra Civile
accantonando la mia vecchia idea di Rivoluzione?)Fonte: “Il Pci ai giovani!”, pubblicato​su Nuovi Argomenti, n.10, aprile-giugno 1968


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

L'ho riletto per l'ennesima volta... e quindi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'ho riletto per l'ennesima volta... e quindi?


Prima di tutto è del '68 e non sapeva cosa sarebbe successo negli anni '70.
Si riferisce in paricolare agli scontri di Valle Giulia e non in generale ad altri scontri con altri interventi della polizia.
Parla da sostenitore del P.C.I. e invita gli studenti a non porsi fuori dal partito, ma di rinnovare questo.
E' una chiara provocazione che parte da una visione, questa sì lucida e profetica, del vicino trionfo della borghesia.
E' proprio contro una mentalità borghese che vede esprirsi in quel frangente come desiderio di potere.

Non c'entra nulla con quel che dicevo io, riferendomi agli anni '70 e a una mentalità anti borghese diffusa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me assolutamente no.
> sono quelli che faticano e rischiano per due lire
> 
> 
> ...


Nel sito dove hai preso un brano tu ci sono commenti interessanti.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Prima di tutto è del '68 e non sapeva cosa sarebbe successo negli anni '70.
> Si riferisce in paricolare agli scontri di Valle Giulia e non in generale ad altri scontri con altri interventi della polizia.
> Parla da sostenitore del P.C.I. e invita gli studenti a non porsi fuori dal partito, ma di rinnovare questo.
> E' una chiara provocazione che parte da una visione, questa sì lucida e profetica, del vicino trionfo della borghesia.
> ...


Ma guarda che come già scritto più su, non mi riferivo a questo testo... nè alla contrapposizione poliziotti/borghesi rivoluzionari.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Potrò spostarti la treccia?


Pussa via!


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pussa via!


 Che modi... ora ti faccio bannare da Palpatine!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che modi... ora ti faccio bannare da Palpatine!


Chi e'palpatine?


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi e'palpatine?








  senti fai una cosa... resta coi Jedi va...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> senti fai una cosa... resta coi Jedi va...


Che cogliona che sono... mi veniva in mente "palpare" oddio ma non pensavo a lui!


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che cogliona che sono...* mi veniva in mente "palpare" oddio ma non pensavo a lui*!


 mi sembra uno di quei test scemi da psicologi...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mi sembra uno di quei test scemi da psicologi...


Mi stai dando della scema di prima mattina!


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi stai dando della scema di prima mattina!


 ora però è pomeriggio...


----------



## Old lele51 (17 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti giuro che non so neanche da dove iniziare.
> 
> Non giustifico cio'che ha fatto, e' folle, ma di una follias schifosamente lucida e in un certo senso umana. Lessi da qualche parte che "quelli che si considerano pazzi, alla fine sono piu'sani perche' conservano la capacita' di ribellarsi"... ho messo tra virgolette perche' spero si capisca.
> 
> ...


Purtroppo ogno giorno questo senso di malessere aumenta e credo che più presto che tardi vedremo tra di noi eventi come quello descritto nel primo post... la mia domanda è: come sempre nessuno dei suoi compagni di lavoro ha percepito nulla, ha vissuto in isolamento totale e asociale per 19 anni?, ma anche a pagamento non poteva sfogarsi?, perchè non ha cercato gruppi di sostegno?... son tutte domande che non avranno risposte, l'interessato non vive più, ma quanti come lui non ci sono... e non parlo solo degli USA, ma anche in Italia, questa categoria di persone tende ad aumentare... preoccupante... davvero.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ogno giorno questo senso di malessere aumenta e credo che più presto che tardi vedremo tra di noi eventi come quello descritto nel primo post... la mia domanda è: come sempre nessuno dei suoi compagni di lavoro ha percepito nulla, ha vissuto in isolamento totale e asociale per 19 anni?, ma anche a pagamento non poteva sfogarsi?, perchè non ha cercato gruppi di sostegno?... son tutte domande che non avranno risposte, l'interessato non vive più, ma quanti come lui non ci sono... e non parlo solo degli USA, ma anche in Italia, questa categoria di persone tende ad aumentare... preoccupante... davvero.


Il tipo era fuori di testa di suo... anche prima della strage.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ogno giorno questo senso di malessere aumenta e credo che più presto che tardi vedremo tra di noi eventi come quello descritto nel primo post... la mia domanda è: come sempre nessuno dei suoi compagni di lavoro ha percepito nulla, ha vissuto in isolamento totale e asociale per 19 anni?, ma anche a pagamento non poteva sfogarsi?, perchè non ha cercato gruppi di sostegno?... son tutte domande che non avranno risposte, l'interessato non vive più, ma quanti come lui non ci sono... e non parlo solo degli USA, ma anche in Italia, questa categoria di persone tende ad aumentare... preoccupante... davvero.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Il tipo era fuori di testa di suo... anche prima della strage.


Concordo.
I suoi scritti sono di una lucida depressione paranoide.
E nessuna persona è in grado di entrare il quel mondo.
La società così com'è strutturata tende più a isolare chi è diverso e ad accentuare quei disturbi, specialmente una società, come quella americana, che oltre ad essere estremamente competitiva (come abbiamo detto) non prevede un servizio sanitario e dei consultori gratuiti come noi.
Ma non credo che si debba pensare di indifferenza o insensibilità di chi aveva accanto al lavoro; non so chi si sentirebbe nella quotidianeità di ascoltare qualcuno che ossessivamente ripetesse le cose che ha scritto.
Ognuno ha anche il diritto e il dovere di salvaguardare se stesso.
Probabilmente ultimamente lui mascherava i suoi pensieri con chi lo frequentava.


----------



## Old lele51 (20 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> I suoi scritti sono di una lucida depressione paranoide.
> E nessuna persona è in grado di entrare il quel mondo.
> La società così com'è strutturata tende più a isolare chi è diverso e ad accentuare quei disturbi, specialmente una società, come quella americana, che oltre ad essere estremamente competitiva (come abbiamo detto) non prevede un servizio sanitario e dei consultori gratuiti come noi.
> ...


Sicuramente è così, ma sai...  mi preccupa che la "pazzia" o l'uscire di testa sia una questione talmente soggettiva che forse chi sta vicino fa meglio ad infisciarsene che a tentare di aiutare...
Ti faccio un esempio... ieri il padrone del'osteria dove faccio colazione e bevo qualche spritz mi racconta una cosa che gli sta succedendo da circa due mesi... sente delle presenze in casa (sua moglie no... e non ne ha parlato con lei) mi racconta che interagiscono fisicamente con lui senza farsi vedere e mi chiede consiglio sul da farsi... cosa avresti fatto TU o altri forumisti cordialmente invitati a rispondere... dopo che mi darai la tua risposta ti dirò cosa ho fatto io... (ho sentito il suo racconto con la massima serietà e ho promesso che non ne parlavo ne con la moglie ne con gli altri del luogo, però che mi informavo per un aiuto serio...) aspetto risposte.
Lele.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Sicuramente è così, ma sai... mi preccupa che la "pazzia" o l'uscire di testa sia una questione talmente soggettiva che forse chi sta vicino fa meglio ad infisciarsene che a tentare di aiutare...
> Ti faccio un esempio... ieri il padrone del'osteria dove faccio colazione e bevo qualche spritz mi racconta una cosa che gli sta succedendo da circa due mesi... sente delle presenze in casa (sua moglie no... e non ne ha parlato con lei) mi racconta che interagiscono fisicamente con lui senza farsi vedere e mi chiede consiglio sul da farsi... cosa avresti fatto TU o altri forumisti cordialmente invitati a rispondere... dopo che mi darai la tua risposta ti dirò cosa ho fatto io... (ho sentito il suo racconto con la massima serietà e ho promesso che non ne parlavo ne con la moglie ne con gli altri del luogo, però che mi informavo per un aiuto serio...) aspetto risposte.
> Lele.


Un conto è quel che si crede di dover fare un conto è quel che si fa realmente.
A me succede spesso di ricevere confidenze da estranei (intendo persone incontrate per strada o in negozi con cui mi trovo a parlare casualmente) e da genitori per questioni professionali.
Mentre nel secondo caso mi azzardo a dare un parere o a indirizzare ai servizi, nel primo caso tendo ad avere un semplice atteggiamento di ascolto e di rispecchiamento.
Mi è capitato però anche con estranei di dare suggerimento di rivolgersi ai servizi.
Nel tuo caso credo che avrei ascoltato in un primo momento e, avendo la possibilità di tornare, sarei tornata con recapiti utili.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Sicuramente è così, ma sai...  mi preccupa che la "pazzia" o l'uscire di testa sia una questione talmente soggettiva che forse chi sta vicino fa meglio ad infisciarsene che a tentare di aiutare...
> Ti faccio un esempio... ieri il padrone del'osteria dove faccio colazione e bevo qualche spritz mi racconta una cosa che gli sta succedendo da circa due mesi... sente delle presenze in casa (sua moglie no... e non ne ha parlato con lei) mi racconta che interagiscono fisicamente con lui senza farsi vedere e mi chiede consiglio sul da farsi... cosa avresti fatto TU o altri forumisti cordialmente invitati a rispondere... dopo che mi darai la tua risposta ti dirò cosa ho fatto io... (ho sentito il suo racconto con la massima serietà e ho promesso che non ne parlavo ne con la moglie ne con gli altri del luogo, però che mi informavo per un aiuto serio...) aspetto risposte.
> Lele.


le persone con allucinazioni di questo tipo o che soffrono di mania di persecuzione patologica sono molte si più di quello che si creda.e molte di queste sono a rischio di esplosione contro di sé e gli altri.
chi li incontra non può fare molto, la stessa famiglia può tentare cure che in realtà esistono fino ad un certo punto.
e sperare
ti direi di parlarne con la moglie , di più non puoi


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *le persone con allucinazioni di questo tipo o che soffrono di mania di persecuzione patologica sono molte si più di quello che si creda*.e molte di queste sono a rischio di esplosione contro di sé e gli altri.
> chi li incontra non può fare molto, la stessa famiglia può tentare cure che in realtà esistono fino ad un certo punto.
> e sperare
> ti direi di parlarne con la moglie , di più non puoi


 Penso siano leggeri sintomi schizofrenici... ne soffre una bella fetta di popolazione. Pare sia in costante aumento.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Penso siano leggeri sintomi schizofrenici... ne soffre una bella fetta di popolazione. Pare sia in costante aumento.


nel mio piccolo ne conosco qualche caso...
così come immagino ognuno di noi.
hanno un 'aria tranquilla e normale, un lavoro ...
se hai occasione di ascoltarli "bene " e loro si aprono....ti accorgi di cos'è la pazzia 
a me è successo con uno in particolare.ho sempre temuto di doverne leggere notizie sul giornale , invece è morto nel sonno per un attacco cardiaco

in famiglia sapevano, era in terapia....ma non basta.avrebbe potuto andare molto peggio


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel mio piccolo ne conosco qualche caso...
> così come immagino ognuno di noi.
> hanno un 'aria tranquilla e normale, un lavoro ...
> *se hai occasione di ascoltarli "bene " e loro si aprono....ti accorgi di cos'è la pazzia*
> ...


E' capitato pure a me... ci sono "piccoli" particolari talmente discordanti, che alla fine ti dipingono un quadro alieno. Una volta ebbi letteralmente i brividi... la pelle d'oca.
Fortunatamente la maggior parte di questi casi si rivelano fondamentalmente innocui per gli altri, anche se i parenti passano una vita non certo piacevole.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2009)

la 180 ha liberato la pazzia da una discriminazione ma ha condannato tanta gente a combattere da sola senza averne le capacità e la forza


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la 180 ha liberato la pazzia da una discriminazione ma ha condannato tanta gente a combattere da sola senza averne le capacità e la forza


 Il solito pressapochismo di questo paese... scarica tutto sulle spalle dei singoli, confidando al più sulla buona volontà di qualche volontario. Ponzio Pilato in confronto ai nostri amministratori, sarebbe un dilettante... eppure, viste le salatissime tasse che (i soliti noti purtroppo) pagano regolarmente, qualche servizio decente sarebbe da pretendere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il solito pressapochismo di questo paese... scarica tutto sulle spalle dei singoli, confidando al più sulla buona volontà di qualche volontario. Ponzio Pilato in confronto ai nostri amministratori, sarebbe un dilettante... eppure, viste le salatissime tasse che (i soliti noti purtroppo) pagano regolarmente, qualche servizio decente sarebbe da pretendere.


Il problema è il principio di libertà che viene (giustamente) riconosciuto ai malati mentali che non può comportare né cura né ricovero coatto se non si verificano situazioni di evidente pericolo per sè e per gli altri.
Difficile immaginare una soluzione senza intaccare il principio e consegnare a un'autorità medica e/o familiare o giudiziale l'obbligo di cura. 
Vero è che chi ha gravi disagi e chiede aiuto a volte non trovi un luogo di accoglienza e questo è il caso di inadempienza politica e sociale.


----------



## Old lele51 (21 Agosto 2009)

Grazie per leggere qualcosa che a semplice vista può sembrare banale... anche io in principio non sapevo se ridere o scappare, mi sono trattenuto, ho tentato di farlo sentire comodo e che si aprisse il più possibile... due giorni dopo gli ho dato un biglietto con due numeri telefonici, uno di una specie di studioso del paranormale, l'altro di un psicologo... a lui la scelta, mi sa che va dal primo, e poi questo lo indirizzerà dal secondo... parlarne a sua moglie non lo penso nemmeno, conosco il carattere... le darà una badilata in testa e lui perderà la fiducia in me... (non è che me ne freghi più di tanto, ma non vorrei ripescare la badilata...) e tutto resterà in mano al primo soggetto... sempre che davvero sia interessato al suo cliente... mah, staremo a vedere... se ci sono novità vi manterò informati. Grazie di nuovo per i consigli-
Lele


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Grazie per leggere qualcosa che a semplice vista può sembrare banale... anche io in principio non sapevo se ridere o scappare, mi sono trattenuto, ho tentato di farlo sentire comodo e che si aprisse il più possibile... due giorni dopo gli ho dato un biglietto con due numeri telefonici, uno di una specie di studioso del paranormale, l'altro di un psicologo... a lui la scelta, mi sa che va dal primo, e poi questo lo indirizzerà dal secondo... parlarne a sua moglie non lo penso nemmeno, conosco il carattere... le darà una badilata in testa e lui perderà la fiducia in me... (non è che me ne freghi più di tanto, ma non vorrei ripescare la badilata...) e tutto resterà in mano al primo soggetto... sempre che davvero sia interessato al suo cliente... mah, staremo a vedere... se ci sono novità vi manterò informati. Grazie di nuovo per i consigli-
> Lele


Se il primo è uno studioso serio lo saprà aiutare.
Neanch'io ne avrei parlato con la moglie, visto, soprattutto, che non sei in un rapporto di amicizia con lei.


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Grazie per leggere qualcosa che a semplice vista può sembrare banale... anche io in principio non sapevo se ridere o scappare, mi sono trattenuto, ho tentato di farlo sentire comodo e che si aprisse il più possibile... due giorni dopo gli ho dato un biglietto con due numeri telefonici, uno di una specie di studioso del paranormale, l'altro di un psicologo... a lui la scelta, mi sa che va dal primo,* e poi questo lo indirizzerà dal secondo..*. parlarne a sua moglie non lo penso nemmeno, conosco il carattere... le darà una badilata in testa e lui perderà la fiducia in me... (non è che me ne freghi più di tanto, ma non vorrei ripescare la badilata...) e tutto resterà in mano al primo soggetto... sempre che davvero sia interessato al suo cliente... mah, staremo a vedere... se ci sono novità vi manterò informati. Grazie di nuovo per i consigli-
> Lele


è probabile che lui non vada proprio da nessuna parte, lele.
per questo l'unica maniera razionale di aiutarlo è parlare con chi ce lo può portare .se ritieni la moglie non idonea un fratello ...o chi per esso.
oppure sì, passa la palla al prossimo.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema è il principio di libertà che viene (*giustamente*) riconosciuto ai malati mentali che non può comportare né cura né ricovero coatto se non si verificano situazioni di evidente pericolo per sè e per gli altri.
> Difficile immaginare una soluzione senza intaccare il principio e consegnare a un'autorità medica e/o familiare o giudiziale l'obbligo di cura.
> Vero è che chi ha gravi disagi e chiede aiuto a volte non trovi un luogo di accoglienza e questo è il caso di inadempienza politica e sociale.


Su quel "giustamente" qualcosa da ridire ci potrebbe essere a mio avviso...e non poco!

Perchè quel "giustamente", che tu condizioni al pericolo manifesto per se od altri, è meno giusto DOPO che si è manifestato, magari attraverso aggressioni o autolesionismo, spesso gravi.

Chi ha gravi disagi ben difficilmente si rende conto di averli e quindi ben difficilmente chiede aiuto alle strutture (che ci sono, anche se, ormai, quasi solo private) nè tantomeno a chi è loro vicino. Questi ultimi vengon spesso visti solo come "sfogo" quando svalvolano, obbligati a subirli, ai loro occhi, dal "dovere di solidarietà" (quasi sempre son familiari).

Quando vi è quella richiesta di aiuto, in qualche momento di maggior lucidità (quasi sempre successiva all'esser arrivati al limite o anche oltre con autolesionismo o per quegli sfoghi di cui sopra), si sottopongono alle cure il tempo minimo necessario a sentirsi "meglio"....peccato che quel loro "meglio" sia spesso ancor lontano anni luce da un reale minimo equilibrio, ma visto che non esiste metodo coercitivo si rimette in circolazione un'arma ancora carica a cui si è solo abbassato il cane ma non tolto il dito dal grilletto. 
Questo per chi è giusto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Su quel "giustamente" qualcosa da ridire ci potrebbe essere a mio avviso...e non poco!
> 
> Perchè quel "giustamente", che tu condizioni al pericolo manifesto per se od altri, è meno giusto DOPO che si è manifestato, magari attraverso aggressioni o autolesionismo, spesso gravi.
> 
> ...


Concordo con quel che dici.
Però non hai letto bene quel che dicevo.
Il giustamente è riferito al riconoscere a tutti il diritto di essere persona a tutti gli effetti.
La cura obbligatoria comporta l'interdizione.
L'interdizione è un provvedimento grave che *giustamente *deve essere preso con molta cautela e tutte le garanzie di legge.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo con quel che dici.
> Però non hai letto bene quel che dicevo.
> Il giustamente è riferito al riconoscere a tutti il diritto di essere persona a tutti gli effetti.
> La cura obbligatoria comporta l'interdizione.
> L'interdizione è un provvedimento grave che *giustamente *deve essere preso con molta cautela e tutte le garanzie di legge.


L'avevo inteso legato al principio di libertà dell'individuo (non al suo esser persona), che in questi casi è spesso libertà a fare/farsi del male.

D'accordissimo sulla cautela nei processi interditivi, ma anche che vi dovrebbero essere anche ante e non solo post (e quasi sempre anche post non vi sono se non per periodi limitatissimi).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'avevo inteso legato al principio di libertà dell'individuo (non al suo esser persona), che in questi casi è spesso libertà a fare/farsi del male.
> 
> D'accordissimo sulla cautela nei processi interditivi, ma anche che vi dovrebbero essere anche ante e non solo post (e quasi sempre anche post non vi sono se non per periodi limitatissimi).


Certo poi c'è il problema di assumersi la responsabilità di chiedere gli accertamenti e il procedimento che è difficile.
Una società tanto più è ricca più può permettersi di fare carico alla collettività delle esigenze dei membri più deboli, ma aumenta sempre più l'insofferenza per questo carico e questo lascia soli malati e famiglie.


----------

